# Winter Annual Weeds



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Great read and a fair warning!

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/pests-and-diseases/prevent-spring-weed-growth-control-winter-annual-weeds-this-fall


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I was not aware that thistles were a winter annual. Interest, very interesting!

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Our only winter annual is snow.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I was drilling the ryegrass/forage turnips/tillage radishes yesterday and was surprised to see the thistles were green and growing. I thought they were early spring, never noticed them before.

Since I have already planted I am going to spray them individually.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Thistles are typically a biennial, except in favorably warm conditions. Rosette first year, bolting the second year.


----------

